# Wooden cabinet panels for Refrigerators - anybody done em?



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Quick question, I'm getting ready to build my last house and I'm doing the cabinets. I'm looking at subzero for my fridge/freezer, and want to make wooden panels to match my cabinet fronts.

Any you guys done fridge panel fronts? Any tips tricks of the trade?

I'll have a large upright and I'm putting two pull outs under the counter.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I've never done it but I assume something like contact cement would work.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

I believe it was "This old house", that just in the last couple days had Nohm and a cabinet contractor installing wood doors on the Fridge and freezer in the featured house. Apparently there are kits you can purchase to do this. When it was done, you'd never know a fridge/freezer was behind the door…Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

It is called a panel trim kit. Panel(s) fit inside the kit.
Bill


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Some refrigerators have kits that wrap around the edge of panels such as this
http://www.sears.com/blaze-blz-trimkit-4.6-fridge-trim-kit/p-SPM7422463303?prdNo=4&blockNo=4&blockType=G4

Others don't, if your refrigerator is magnetic you could use raw earth magnets


----------



## Daruc (Apr 20, 2015)

When you buy your sub zero you will buy one that is panel ready. You can insert a flat panel into the trim but the outside of the trim will show, or you can make a full size door and use a slot cutter around the outside of the door and slide it into the trim and it will hide the trim.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I just noticed you frig is a sub zero,I would guess it's set up already with trim that will allow for changing panels on your door ,take a look at your owners manual.
whoops looks like woodust and I were posting at the same time.


----------



## Daruc (Apr 20, 2015)

Here are some drawings from sub zero


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Can not remember the name of the fridge, but we made the door panel with one middle stile and the drawer
beneath out of one large glued up panel of quatersawn white oak so the grain would match. This included
two doors above the Fridge also. It is those little details that make the job look better.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks all. Yea, they even have a video on the panels, and have diff trim depending what type of doors i.e. inset, overlay etc. I'm wondering about wood movement. Right now I'm leaning towards frame n panel cabinet doors which would be easy. I will have the appliances prior to install as I'm buildin the shop first with an apartment over it. We will live there while house is built and then rent the apt over the shop.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

bones
I would guess you have to make the panel a little short like and frame and panel to allow for what wood movement you may have,using 1/4 sawn wood will help.
Just a note about apartments above shops ,my shop is set up that way and when guest are staying in the apartment I have to limit the time I use my shop not to disturb them.Things like garage doors opening and planners and a like make a lot of noise and even with good insulation in the apartment floor garage doors opening and equipment running still makes staying in the apartment annoying for whoever is up there when those things happen.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

I recently replaced hickory panels on a fridge. The appliance mfg pricing for replacement panels was very high. I bought a 4×8 1/8" panel at the lumber yard for a lot les and experimented with a few stains to match the kitchen cabinets on scraps and voila! No problem


----------

